# Friends through the years..



## Denise1952 (Feb 22, 2015)

add yours if you like, or just things about seniors that catch your eye  I loved this one:


----------



## Josiah (Feb 22, 2015)

She died just before I was born.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 22, 2015)

Ohmygosh, this is WONDERFUL Josiah(the pic of your great-grandmother).  I know I have one of mine too, I actually got to meet her, she was 90 something, and her name was Theodocia Sessions Harris, born in Fredonia Kansas.  She was my grandpa's mother I just got another shipment of family photos I need to look through.  I know I will find some cool ones, I'll be back, LOL!!  I really love that photo, just amazing, how wonderful was the invention of the camera

Here's one of my mom, and my older sister for now. Shoot couldn't find the pic of my sis in her prom dress in like 1960.  I will though  the family photo was at Christmas, I'd bought a bunch of the wax teeth, lol.  My mom was about 18 in that photo I think:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 22, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> View attachment 14839 She died just before I was born.



What town is that Josiah?  Those are beautiful houses/apts in back!


----------



## Pam (Feb 23, 2015)

Great photos!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2015)

About 2 years ago my wife and I re-connected with 3 friends that we had lost contact with for over 50 years!! They were part of our wedding party in 1963!!
.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 23, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> About 2 years ago my wife and I re-connected with 3 friends that we had lost contact with for over 50 years!! They were part of our wedding party in 1963!!
> .
> View attachment 14853



  Interesting this post comes up now.   Yesterday I just reconnected with someone I met 60 years ago in 1st grade..  We lost touch about 20 years ago.. but I found her on FB and sent her a friend request.  We are meeting for dinner tomorrow evening...   I cannot wait to see her..


----------



## Pam (Feb 23, 2015)

> About 2 years ago my wife and I re-connected with 3 friends that we had  lost contact with for over 50 years!! They were part of our wedding  party in 1963!!



Lovely to be re-connect again, Ken! I made some good friends as a child/teen living in Kuwait. Managed to keep in touch with a few of them after I came back to the UK and then about 10 years ago via Friends Reunited was also able to re-connect with a load more. We're all now on a Facebook group sharing memories, old photos etc.  and every year there is a reunion somewhere in the UK. I've managed to get to 4 of them so far.

This photo was taken in 1962, I'm second from the left (the one with unruly hair!!) on the back row ... sadly, a couple of those 'girls' are no longer with us, including one of my closest friends, who died last year. She's second left, front row.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> About 2 years ago my wife and I re-connected with 3 friends that we had lost contact with for over 50 years!! They were part of our wedding party in 1963!!
> .
> View attachment 14853



That must have been a great reunion  I love to hear about the lasting marriages, and old friendships that never change, even if you're apart denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

Pam said:


> Lovely to be re-connect again, Ken! I made some good friends as a child/teen living in Kuwait. Managed to keep in touch with a few of them after I came back to the UK and then about 10 years ago via Friends Reunited was also able to re-connect with a load more. We're all now on a Facebook group sharing memories, old photos etc.  and every year there is a reunion somewhere in the UK. I've managed to get to 4 of them so far.
> 
> This photo was taken in 1962, I'm second from the left (the one with unruly hair!!) on the back row ... sadly, a couple of those 'girls' are no longer with us, including one of my closest friends, who died last year. She's second left, front row.



Wow, this is so neat Pam  One of my best buds had what she would call unruly hair, and I always wished we could trade, LOL! I didn't mind getting with the guys too at the class reunion, but something about the girlfriends. The slumber parties, getting into someone's dads booze, then swaring we'd never drink again, LOL, gag!  Thanks for sharing this, I know it is hard to get together, when some aren't there now.  We still have our memories hey denise


----------



## Pam (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks, Denise. It was at a slumber party that a group of us Brits were taught how to do 'the stroll' by an American girl from Louisiana. I can even remember the song... Walking to New Orleans by Fats Domino. Happy days.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

They really were some of the best of times  Wasn't it Fats that did the "twist" song?  I know we would spin a record and do the twist, and I remember the stroll (the name) but I will try and find a vid so I can remember the dance  Oh I found it, yes, I remember now It was fun


----------



## Josiah (Feb 23, 2015)

This is a picture of my great grandfather O. Frank Page. He fought for the north in the Civil War and was seriously wounded in the second battle of Manassas. He lay for two days on the battle field before being rescued. He ended up being the president of a bank in Kansas City.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

Another amazing story, and wonderful picture.  It's such a blessing to have those photos so well preserved Josiah  Another hero of our history. Thanks for sharing it, denise


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2015)

nwlady said:


> They really were some of the best of times  Wasn't it Fats that did the "twist" song?  I know we would spin a record and do the twist, and I remember the stroll (the name) but I will try and find a vid so I can remember the dance  Oh I found it, yes, I remember now It was fun


Fats Domino and Chubby Checker.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Fats Domino and Chubby Checker.



Oh yes, ok, forgot about Chubby thanks Ken


----------

